# FINAL NEWS



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

okay, finally, after all this time, i had COMPLETELY finished the site, and now once the shipping supplies arrive, i will immediately start taking orders. THANKS SOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR BEING AS PATIENT AS YOU WERE. the only problem is, i dont have many cubes, only about 15 though i WILL get more much sooner than i did last time. the final thing i ask is, would you guys know where to get little gift boxes to put the cubes in like they do for tribox.cart? once again, thanks to you all for your great support, and i hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## blade740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Why did you make 4 threads instead of posting in the same one every time?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Why did you make 4 threads instead of posting in the same one every time?


 i figured out how to edit and stuff, and the reason i hadnt posted on the same one, is because the thread is closed. and also, i was wondering if you guys have recommendations for what size boxes i should do, that would be extremely helpful, and possibly be able to get to start selling sooner. also, do u guys care if i put the cubes in gift boxes like tribox or not? i will try my very best to get them, but i cant find places to get the right measurements, it would be really really really helpful if you could give me a link to a site where i can get little gift boxes like them. thank you!


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

o yea one final thing, obviously i want to sell more than just edisons and joys, so i was wondering, do you guys know where they make the chinese DIY's (type a, b, c, d, etc.) so i can obtain them like i had with the edisons? this would also be very helpful, thank you!


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 21, 2009)

is the price really 16.99 USD? if thats the case, tribox would be better choice for us consumers.
and if you are planning on selling other types, i don't know where you can get a,b,c,d or f. but for type e/diansheng try the source:
http://www.85161568.com/eng/index.asp
if you order the black dianshengs, i will most certainly buy one (as long as the price is reasonable). i would order from that site myself except they only take mass orders from businesses (would you count as a business? LOL).
since you're just beginning, just buy black and white. you'll probably end up with losses if you try the purple and pink and green ones xD


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> is the price really 16.99 USD? if thats the case, tribox would be better choice for us consumers.
> and if you are planning on selling other types, i don't know where you can get a,b,c,d or f. but for type e/diansheng try the source:
> http://www.85161568.com/eng/index.asp
> if you order the black dianshengs, i will most certainly buy one (as long as the price is reasonable). i would order from that site myself except they only take mass orders from businesses (would you count as a business? LOL).
> since you're just beginning, just buy black and white. you'll probably end up with losses if you try the purple and pink and green ones xD


 but when i ordered from tribox it was more than 16.99, the cube itself wasnt, in fact the cube it self was much cheaper, but with shipping, it was not. just to make sure, ill ask my friend, he has a good memory, if tribox is cheaper, i promise to lower my price. sry. okay(i just edited this) i know that mine is cheaper http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGLS_en-USUS299US303&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=1,221+yen because i know their shipping to the us is more than 4 dollars.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, everyone is bashing him and he acts completely clueless.
> ...


 thank you. and also, is shipping to the US from japan less than $6? i think i remember when i ordered one from there, it was a little more. but once again, just making sure, if it is less than $6 than i will consider making mine $14 (almost sure but dont wana lie.) but at first, i wana see how evrything works out, and you guys can get some feedback from others.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.ecvv.com/supplier/C-885094-China-shanfeng-Individual-management.html
type a and c.
just search around on the internet for the companies. most of the companies are scared of being sued by rubik, so the call the cubes "magic cubes"

EDIT: what would be your shipping to canada (mississauga, ontario?)


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> http://www.ecvv.com/supplier/C-885094-China-shanfeng-Individual-management.html
> type a and c.
> just search around on the internet for the companies. most of the companies are scared of being sued by rubik, so the call the cubes "magic cubes"
> 
> EDIT: what would be your shipping to canada (mississauga, ontario?)


 yes, i will try to ship to canada, but not in the beginning (we can work out something and i can ship it to you personally) and also, my orignial question, is tribox shipping to the US more or less than $6? im pretty sure it is, but not positive


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ecvv.com/supplier/C-885094-China-shanfeng-Individual-management.html
> ...


can someone please answer my question, so i know whether or not to change my prices so i can make it MUCH cheaper than tribox?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 21, 2009)

Some advice: You're the one running this business. You should be the one looking for gift boxes, products to sell, and shipping prices. It's a bad practice asking potential customers to help you out; it makes you look disorganized. I suggest also using correct spelling and grammar; people will judge you by your English.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 21, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



Customers will want you to set your prices as low as possible. It's your decision as the business manager how low to set them.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Some advice: You're the one running this business. You should be the one looking for gift boxes, products to sell, and shipping prices. It's a bad practice asking potential customers to help you out; it makes you look disorganized. I suggest also using correct spelling and grammar; people will judge you by your English.


 Alright, thank you for the advice. Also, what is the average price for tribox's shipping? Thank you.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 21, 2009)

You need to sound more professional or people won't take you seriously. Seriously.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Some advice: You're the one running this business. You should be the one looking for gift boxes, products to sell, and shipping prices. It's a bad practice asking potential customers to help you out; it makes you look disorganized. I suggest also using correct spelling and grammar; people will judge you by your English.
> ...



Really? SERIOUSLY?

He told you to figure out tribox's shipping yourself instead of asking your customers to work for you. You thank him for his advice, then completely disregard it and ask him to work for you. Are you even reading what's being written? Or are you just saying "thank you" to be polite and completely ignoring everyone's advice?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 21, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...


 Sorry, i only saw the gift box part, and didn't notice the part about shipping prices.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Regisiew said:
> ...



It doesn't really matter. The idea is the same. This is your business. If you want to make money selling cubes, you need to run a business. You can't expect other people to do your work for you. Why would anyone else put in the effort to run YOUR business. We're not making profits. You are. In the real world, work = money.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 21, 2009)

THERE ARE BLACK DIANSHANGS?!!!!! WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED?!!!!


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 23, 2009)

are dianshangs good?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 23, 2009)

lol quick poll; who is even considering buying? (ROFLOCALYPSE)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 23, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> lol quick poll; who is even considering buying? (ROFLOCALYPSE)


One for no interest.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 23, 2009)

Me tooooo.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 23, 2009)

i would buy IF HE LOWERED PRICES. its the 23rd. wasnt it supposed to go on sale by today. i checked his site and they are still unavailable ---____---


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

Horrible title for this thread. I had no idea what was being sold. (I usually just see _Recent Threads_ at the main site.) You have pictures? Site? You trying to waste peoples' time? Do I need to go into the hardware section and figure out what other threads to read?


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 24, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Horrible title for this thread. I had no idea what was being sold. (I usually just see _Recent Threads_ at the main site.) You have pictures? Site? You trying to waste peoples' time? Do I need to go into the hardware section and figure out what other threads to read?


my friend, you must have been living under a rock these last few weeks.
checking other threads would be a good idea yes... he is selling edisons and joys.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 24, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Horrible title for this thread. I had no idea what was being sold. (I usually just see _Recent Threads_ at the main site.) You have pictures? Site? You trying to waste peoples' time? Do I need to go into the hardware section and figure out what other threads to read?
> ...



I think you're the one thats been living under a rock if you actually want to buy cubes from this guy


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 24, 2009)

GREAT NEWS (didnt want to make a new thread) the shipping supplies are in! So i will be taking orders, once i figure out something. Now i know i will get the cubes shipped to you safely, and securely, but currently, i don't have bubble wrap, and my Father recommended using newspaper for the time being. Once again, I WILL get it to you in perfect condition, if not, seriously, just send it back. So if you guys are okay with that, I will put them up for sale probably today, with a tiny possibility of it being tommorow. Thank you, and also, shipping may take around 3 days, because i may not have time to ship off right away. Thanks!


----------

